# Police dog bites kid



## Jim Leon

Don't know if this has been already posted, if so please delete.
Any analysis or comments?
Ignorant handler?

http://nypost.com/2015/02/13/boy-loses-part-of-leg-after-attack-by-dads-police-dog/


----------



## Judy Nguyen

Very sad.


----------



## Nicole Stark

I'd rather not comment except to say that my heart goes out to the boy and his family. Tragedies like those are hard enough to deal with privately much less having it commented on publicly by people who weren't there and don't have the class to leave some things unsaid.


----------



## Catherine Gervin

this whole debacle is unfortunate. i feel very sad for the child and for his Dad. i also stupidly feel bad that the dog, who has not developed the relationship with children that lots of dogs get to have-- loving and protecting their masters' kids--is now in a very bad spot, too. what a terrible position to be in as a father and a dog handler--that's a lot of guilt swirling around right there, i'm guessing...


----------



## rick smith

it's been hard to wrap my head around this and wish i never read it. 
--- so ... no thanks for posting and i don't care to read any follow ups unless they are OFFICIAL lessons learned ](*,)

if the report is accurate, anyone who tries to blame the dog should be packed up and shipped to ISIS

incredibly stupid yes, but the tragedy of it all far outweighs the stupidity
- made me cry more than it pissed me off

i can only hope full accountability is justly applied and the lessons learned are given a LOT of publicity to keep this from ever happening again ANYWHERE else

sadly, my gut feeling is that it will happen again, or some knee jerk regulations will be passed that will make it that much harder for other K9 LEOs to train and care for their K9 partners


----------



## Rob Maltese

I truly hope they do not put this dog down due to this unfortunate event, re-homing the dog to a suitable living situation would be better fit. Just my .02.


----------



## Joe Agustin

Ill say a few things. I don't believe it is Monday morning quarterbacking, but more of a question in my head as to why.

-why was the K9 let out of his cage/kennel not under the direct supervision of his handler? 
I understand some K9s are also housed in the home and around the family, but it seems, or rather I can only make the assumption that this was not the case. A K9 living with the family in the home would need some serious training and bonding before being able to be left alone with family, if ever, in my over cautions opinion.
We all learn to trust our K9s, infact, I trust my K9 a lot. What I do not trust, is others around my K9. I can control my K9, and he is very readable and dependable and reliable. What you cannot control is others when it comes to them doing something that may trigger a reliable K9 to bite/apprehend. At that point the training kicks in for the K9. Again, this is why I do not allow my K9 free roaming out of my direct supervision.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I hate to say this but a majority of dog bites happen in the family home.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Joe Agustin said:


> Ill say a few things. I don't believe it is Monday morning quarterbacking, but more of a question in my head as to why.
> 
> -why was the K9 let out of his cage/kennel not under the direct supervision of his handler?
> I understand some K9s are also housed in the home and around the family, but it seems, or rather I can only make the assumption that this was not the case. A K9 living with the family in the home would need some serious training and bonding before being able to be left alone with family, if ever, in my over cautions opinion.
> We all learn to trust our K9s, infact, I trust my K9 a lot. What I do not trust, is others around my K9. I can control my K9, and he is very readable and dependable and reliable. What you cannot control is others when it comes to them doing something that may trigger a reliable K9 to bite/apprehend. At that point the training kicks in for the K9. Again, this is why I do not allow my K9 free roaming out of my direct supervision.


I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I hope that this will be a lesson to all, not just Police handlers' dogs.

*There should be a rule - never let your dog run free with your children whilst you are not in attendance.*


----------



## Gillian Schuler

This has nothing to do with dogs but a TV interview made me sit up and think!!

After a number of incidents concerning perverts, there was an interview on our TV here in Switzerland.

A mother was interviewed and she stated catergorically that her children were only allowed to be driven home from school in their or their parents' cars. This was a strictly enforced rule.


The interviewer asked "but what about the vicar"."Definitely not" was the answer.

This interview really impressed me. There is no need to explain - just tell your children to obey to these rules.


----------



## Bob Scott

Because daughter #2 and her husband both work my wife and I are registered by name and photo at the school as being able to pick up my three youngest grand kids.

I pitty the fool who tries to pick up those three little grizzlies. 

Think O'Henry's "Ransom of Red Chief". :-o :wink:

My three kids and my five grandkids have all been schooled on how anybody can be a "stranger" no matter how nice they are or look.


----------



## Joe Agustin

These dogs are taught to bite, taught to fight. These dogs have triggers, and probably more triggers then we know or train. We cannot know all possibilities but we can control in the realm of what we know, and by doing so eliminate the unknown. 

We had a K9 handler years back, who had a social dog. Never bit an innocent. He let a civilian pet his dog and they got in his face and before anyone knew better, they were bit in the face. Obviously something triggered the social dog, one that was never known, probably one common sense would teach. 
My K9 has been on a number of deployments and is out of the car with me as much as possible. He has been deployed a number of times off leash around other officers and even during foot pursuits and he has never, not once targeted or bit an officer. Is he social, he is what i call socially neutral. He does not thrive or appear to even want attention from anyone but me but shows absolutely no aggression, unless triggered or deployed. Officers ask me very often, is he friendly, can i pet him? absolutely not. Yes hes social, yes hes very workable, but I cannot control your actions and we are working.


----------

